# Looking For: Steelcraft Pedal Car



## Bada (Oct 25, 2015)

I am looking for a SteelCraft LINCOLN ZEPHYR Pedal Car. Late 30s early 40s. Any condition. Pls PM or email: paulaurbano17@yahoo.com


----------



## Bada (Feb 16, 2016)

Bump! Still looking.


----------



## locomotion (Feb 18, 2016)

that is a rare and good looking pedal car
I have a 1941 Steelcraft Chrysler .... NFS


----------



## Bada (Oct 12, 2016)

This was in Hershey Swap in PA, anybody knows the seller? Thanks!


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 16, 2016)

Here is one on Ebay. A little ruff and pricey.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-193...236186?hash=item4d4baeea1a:g:xQcAAOSw4shX6IaJ


----------

